# Olympic deck cleaner and Thompson's deck cleaner



## mikep (Mar 13, 2017)

are sodium hypochlorite (aka bleach) 

MSDS sheet
http://www.wood-deck-stain-finishes.com/pdf/olympic/Olympic-Deck-Cleaner-MSDS.pdf


Behr deck cleaner is: 
*Oxalic Acid* – Oxalic acid is faster acting and more aggressive than citric but it’s also toxic. Citric acid takes a longer time to brighten and achieve pH balance. Oxalic acid and citric acid can be combined into a wood brightening/neutralizing solution. A brightening mix with both citric and oxalic acid is how we typically neutralize after applying a base such as Sodium Hydroxide. Oxalic acid works very well at removing rust stains in wood and concrete. Oxalic acid by itself has a pH of 1.5. Application methods listed below.

http://www.alltimatepainting.com/1476-deck-cleaners-2

I used Behr deck cleaner and that took a lot of elbow grease.


----------



## investigal (Aug 25, 2017)

Amazing how they can call a product "Deck Cleaner' and put a $6/litre price tag on it when a bottle of bleach is about $1.80/litre or less.


----------

